# Five Simple Steps To Prevent Canine Cancer



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Five Simple Steps To Prevent Canine Cancer | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Did you know that the primary cause of cancer in dogs over two years of age is cancer? In fact, half of all adult dogs will die from cancer. That’s a staggering number. But you can beat the odds for your dog by following these five simple steps.

The Best Cure For Canine Cancer Is Prevention

Cancer begins when carcinogens damage DNA, which then waits for just the right opportunity to create cancerous cells. The good news is your dog’s body has a built-in mechanism to kill cancer cells; a gene called p53. However exposure to toxins and viruses can damage that gene and limit its ability to protect the body from the spread of cancerous cells.

We all know that treatment options for cancer aren’t all that effective. The best cure for cancer is to just not get it in the first place. Happily, there are easy, actionable steps you can take to prevent cancer in your furry family members. Here is a list that every pet owner should be aware of.

Reduce the use of flea and tick products

flea tick dangersDr. Dobozy of the Environmental Protection Agency’s (EPA’s) pesticide division states that one of the laboratory effects of fipronil in the popular flea and tick product Frontline, is thyroid cancer and altered thyroid hormones.

While the company creates the impression that their product does not migrate into the body, radiolabeled fibronil was found in several organs and in the fat of tested dogs and was also excreted in their urine and feces.

Bio Spot Flea and Tick Control, Defend Exspot Treatment and Zodiac FleaTrol Spot On all contain one or both of the active ingredients Permethrin and/or Pyriproxyfen. Permethrin has been implicated as a carcinogenic insecticide causing lung cancer and liver tumors in laboratory animals. Exposure to a carcinogen typically occurs many years before the cancer appears. Often times it never escalates into a cancerous growth. Imagine how potent the carcinogens are that create cancer within several months in a laboratory setting.

Don’t think that the numerous products not mentioned here are safe. According to the Center for Public Integrity, who collected information through the Freedom of Information Act, the “natural” pyrethrins (naturally occurring compounds from the chrysanthemum plant) and pyrethroids (the synthetic counterpart) caused double the fatalities (1,600) from 2002 to 2007 than the non-pyrethroid compounds.

There are natural products that are effective for fleas and ticks. Do your pet a favor and look for safer alternatives. Here is a simple recipe you can make and use at home.

Maintain your lawn and garden with non-toxic products

weed killers dogLawn chemicals, weed killers and herbicides are just as toxic as flea and tick products. Dogs and cats are low to the ground and are much more susceptible to these toxins.

Studies (Abstract of Environmental Health 112(1): 171-6 (Jan. 2012), show a link between lawn chemicals and cancer in dogs. In this study, researchers identified 263 dogs with biopsy-confirmed canine malignant lymphoma (CML), 240 dogs with benign tumors, and 230 dogs undergoing surgeries unrelated to cancer. Then, they asked the pet owners to complete a 10 page questionnaire.

Scientists found that dogs with malignant lymphoma were 70 percent more likely to live in a home where professionally applied lawn pesticides had been used. Dogs with serious malignancy were also 170 percent more likely to come from homes where owners used chemical insecticides.

For nontoxic lawn nourishment, broadcast one-eighth to one-quarter of an inch of high-quality compost over your lawn using a shovel. Compost nourishes beneficial soil microbes and doesn’t contain harsh salts the way many chemical fertilizers do, and you could see some improvement in just a few days.

Instead of reaching for Roundup or other harmful synthetic products to kill weeds creeping up through sidewalk or driveway cracks, try using BurnOut, an organic weed killer made of food grade vinegar and clove oil. Just be sure to spray it directly on weeds on a warm, sunny day for the best effect.You can also use BurnOut to quickly and organically kill weeds in the yard; however, it will temporarily leave a brown spot, and you’ll need to reseed the area to shade out new weed growth.

Know what’s in your detergents, soaps and cleansers

green cleanerTake it upon yourself to research dryer sheets and room deodorizers on the web and you’ll discover their cancer causing ingredients. If all the carcinogens our dogs are exposed to on a daily basis, this would be a very long and depressing article.

Even cleaners labeled “safe,” “non-toxic” and “green” can contain hazardous ingredients. There should be a law against bogus claims, but there isn’t. Some companies are willing to bend the truth – because they can. Even citrus and pine based cleaners can react with trace levels of ozone air pollution to form ultra-fine particles that penetrate deep into the lungs and formaldehyde, which the U.S. government classifies as a known human carcinogen.

The good news is you can make your own inexpensive green cleaning products. Click here for some great recipes.

If you must alter your dog, don’t do it too young

Jack Russell Terrier puppies, 7 weeks old, sitting in front of white backgroundA growing body of research is implicating early spaying and neutering in increasing cancer rates. In a 2002 study, it was established that there was an increased risk of osteosarcoma in both male and female Rottweilers sterilized before the age of one year.

In another study, it was shown that the risk of bone cancer in sterilized large purebred dogs was twice that of dogs that were not neutered.

Spay and neuter, especially when done before 18 months of age, shouldn’t be an automatic decision. For more information on spay/neuter decisions, click here.

Eliminate or minimize vaccinations as much as possible

vet vaccine dogWe saved the most important point for last. In cats, the Feline Vaccine Associated Sarcoma is an aggressive malignant tumor that appears at vaccine injection sites. What is the veterinary solution for this? To vaccinate cats in the tail so it can easily be removed when fibrosarcoma strikes.

This doesn’t mean dogs don’t get cancer from vaccines. The Journal of Veterinary Medicine, August 2003, shows that vaccines cause cancer in dogs at their injection sites too.

Cancers are found in not only in vaccine injection sites, but in other areas of the body not directly the vicinity of the injection site. Documented cases of lymphoma have resulted in patients developing vaccine injection site fibrosarcomas.

The reason cancer is so strongly linked to vaccines is a commonly found vaccine adjuvant: aluminum. In l999, the WHO named aluminum hydroxide as a grade 3 out of 4 carcinogen, with 4 being the most carcinogenic.

Not only do vaccines inject this dangerous carcinogen into pets, they also have the same effect as the above toxins; the damage the cancer protecting p53 genes. Talk about a double whammy!

If you must vaccinate, be aware that it only takes one core vaccine to protect a dog or cat for life. There is no need to revaccinate once a dog has responded to a vaccine. How do you know if your dog has responded to a vaccine? You ask your vet to run a titer test, preferably two to three weeks after vaccination.

You can learn more about vaccine risks and duration of immunity.

So there you have it! Five easy ways to prevent cancer in your pet. What changes can you make today?


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Huly
I was aware of most but thought spaying/neutering was a way of preventing cancers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fantastic Read!! Now I know I'm on the right track by ridding my house of deodorizers, chemical cleansers and trying to do everything pertaining to Midgie "Ol Natural". Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for info Christie


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great article. I would add to feed the healthiest diet you can. Cancers are fed by carbs and sugars. Eliminating those from the diet gives your dog the best chance of having a healthy immune system.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I like these as it makes you think about things you normally do not think of.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We all need reminders sometimes.They do some great articles


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Exactly I love their stuff. 

I use a lot of vinegar to clean.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great info! I learned some new stuff! Thanks. I really love these articles that you post.


----------



## sthh (Nov 19, 2013)

I was considering spaying my female puppy when she turns 6 months old, after reading that spaying before 1st heat prevents mammary cancer. Now I am not so sure. Which is a better thing to do?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks sooooo much, this was very helpful <3


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Great post! I am so anal about not using harsh chemicals in our house and have been for years. Healthier for pets AND humans! The hardest thing I've found to avoid is fragrance, which can be any chemical(s) at all. They can sneak anything in and list it as fragrance. Tricky! 

Some great books on all natural products are Gorgeously Green and Ecoholic and Ecoholic Home. I believe all include small sections on pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Great article! A lot of people really don't stop to think about all the toxins in our life, and a lot of these tips would help out people too.

In regards to the spaying question, I tried to quote but my phone hates me-
Personally I think there are a lot of things to consider. First of all if you have intact males around or think she will ever be in a situation where you can't prevent her from getting pregnant then do it at 6 months. Pregnancy is a lot more risky than early spaying. A lot of people would say that it is easy to keep dogs away from each other, but I have heard of enough oops litters to know that with an intact male around this can be harder than people think. It can be done, but if you go that route be sure to do research about signs of dogs going into heat and whatnot. Heat does not have to equal puppies of you are carefull, but are you set up to be that carefull?

That aside I personally would spay after the first or second heat. I think giving their body the opportunity to naturally get those hormones is more benefficial than it is harmfull. Of course risks of cancer are more for parts you have (a lot of spay/neuter propaganda cites that you reduce the risk of uterine cancer- duh- you just took out the uterus). There is a lot of research out there, you should do some digging and see what conclusions you come to after reading up on it.

My dogs were all fixed by the pound (Nova was done by the office that found her, but she already had a litter so the timing was ok and it made them feel better). I totally understand this, it saves a lot of dogs by preventing people from reckless breeding, but if you are a responsable owner then you have a lot more to consider.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah the hardest for me is the spay issue in this aticle. While I do not think 6week old pups should be fixed I still like to fix mine around 6months. It has a lot of benefits esp in male behavior. Sonny I had to wait due to his uno status and Bg went into heat at the vet to be spayed but otherwise I would have done it before her first heat. 

This is the part that makes me think as I have seen so many benefits to spaying around 6 months


----------



## sthh (Nov 19, 2013)

Unwanted chihuahua pregnancies are definitely not an issue in my country, lol. What i am more concern about now is whether it is better to leave a female chihuahua intact. There seems to be some benefits of leaving a female dog intact, and some benefits of spaying a female before her first heat.


----------

